# Large lumps under springers neck



## Jitterbug (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello , iv noticed tonight that my 3 year old springer spaniel Chester has 2 large lumps on the underside of his neck, I'm going to ring the vets first thing tomorrow, they feel like small eggs and are not static, He seems to be swallowing lots and also making a throaty noise when breathing out, I am worried as his breath smells, could he just have a throat infection and they are glands? He is otherwise healthy and is as mad as a brush as usual ,any imput would be greatly appreciated thankyou ---- Sarah!


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry can't help you but didn't want to read and run.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds like lymph nodes. You're doing the right thing to call the vet, but I think they'll want to see him.


----------



## Jitterbug (Jan 25, 2011)

Iv just got back from the vets and I'm devastated the vets thinks Chester has lymphoma , his lymph nodes are large everywhere on his body.... I am so desperately sad , he is only 3 and iv been advised that chemotherapy isn't always the best choice in cases such as this as it will change cheaters quality of life not for the better, right now Chester is happy and is full of energy , I'm so so heartbroken --- Sarah x


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry - has the Vet taken any blood or is he going to do a biopsy? Did he rule out infection, which could have caused the swollen lymph glands?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh dear thats exactly what I had in mind but didn't want to say. So sorry.


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news. We had this news this time last year on our 4yr old Newfie and it is simply devastating. One minute they're fine and the next these lumps appear from no where. Have you had any biopsies done? We had core biopsies which confirmed the diagnosis. 
Let us know how things are progressing. Thinking of you. x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I'm really sorry ((hugs))

..i agree with the others ...a blood test and a biopsy of one of the nodes...the biopsy was the only way we could get a definate diagnosis with our first bullie...his blood did not show anything up 

Juliex


----------



## Jitterbug (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello and thanks for all your replies, to we took Chester to Chine house veterinary hospital today, he was again examined and we were told by the vet he was 90% sure our boy has lymphoma.We left Chester for the day and he had tests which have confirmed the diagnosis.We are just gob smacked I can't really described how heavy my heart is right now.today the vet gave us 3 options... The first was not even an option I would consider right now and that was to say our good-byes , Chester is still running around as daft as a brush,eating,playing being a happy 3 year old springer so option 1 is not an option.The second was to put him on steroids aswell as antibiotics which we were told would work quick to lessen the swelling making chesters throat more comfortable( he is not in pain just very swollen) if I remember right it's a 6 week course and it can be enough to keep the lymph nodes down but obviously once the steroid course is complete I imagine things to start happening again, I did ask lots of questions but I can't remember the answers I was just so upset....third option would be chemotherapy which if Chester responded well could keep things at bay for maybe 6months to a year but then the inevitable will still happen plus it would mean our boy being on a drip and injections every week for 10-12 weeks, if it doesn't suit Chester he will feel quite poorly and quality of the life he has left wouldn't be to great for him. we have decided to go down the steroid route, for us it seems kinder, I don't think it's fair on Chester or my husband and I and our 3 children to make Chester go through chemotherapy to just prolong the illness for it to just take our boy away in the end.Apparently his blood was clear which I don't understand how that could be but I didn't think to ask,we have to take Chester back in a week.I'm so frightened at what's going to happen in the next weeks to come.Coconut can I ask what happened with your 4year old Newfie? I just don't know what to expect and how quick this disease will take my baby Chester away so any input is really appreciated from you guys, thanks for your support ... Sarah x


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry it's taken so long to reply. Computer gave up on me.
I'm afraid that coco didn't last very long and that was giving her chemo. She was diagnosed last Jan 9th and died May 21st. However through all that time she was her usual self. We knew that the chemo wouldn't cure her and would only give her extra time, but to me it was worth every penny because it gave us time to spoil her. She wasn't ill from any side effects and she appeared to enjoy going to the vets once a week for treatment( she loved people contact).
Initially she did well on chemo and for 5 weeks we really thought she had a good chance of staying with us for a long time. Then the bombshell on 6 weeks when I could feel the lumps reappearing. It was at this point we decided to stop chemo because although she got almost immediate remission it had then reappeared whilst still having the treatment. 
She remained on steroids for about 2 1/2 months. She didn't go downhill slowly. It was over about 2days when we realised she was struggling and we made the decision to have her PTS. It still hurts like hell but I feel we did all we could for her.
I'm so sorry my news wasn't positive. I wish it was and could give you some hope.
Whatever you decide is right. You know your dog and you will only do what's best for them
It's cruel in whatever age dog but especially in young ones where you feel cheated from years of fun and love.
Let us know how things are.
I'll be thinking of you and your woofer. much love


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

im so so sorry to hear about chester, how devestating.
concentrate on having the best time you can have with your beautiful baby for as long as it takes,
good luck you have some special time with him for a long while.
my thoughts are with you,
michelle x


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Devastating news for you sorry I cannot add anything positive, just enjoy your time with chester, and spoil him rotten while you can, hugs to you and your family during this sad time.

Mo


----------

